# Sage Bambino



## Deemo (Jul 10, 2020)

Just received my Sage Bambino (used from eBay) and I have a couple of questions.

1) Is it normal to have water under the drip tray

2) I presume these are both pressurized baskets? If so can anyone recommend non-pressurized 54mm basket (2 cup ideally)










Thanks!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dual Wall = Pressurised.

Water under the trip tray.... Err... Hopefully you mean water INSIDE the drip tray? Water will be underneath the drip tray cover/grate.


----------



## Deemo (Jul 10, 2020)

Definitely under (as in under the machine). I will continue to monitor.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Not from XSitems I hope!


----------



## Deemo (Jul 10, 2020)

How did you know?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Deemo said:


> How did you know?


 Because most of the machines they sell are poorly looked after and broken. Thats how they end up with them, they take returns etc. check they switch on then sell them without doing proper checks.

Search this forum and you will find lots about them.

Send it back ASAP


----------



## Deemo (Jul 10, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Because most of the machines they sell are poorly looked after and broken. Thats how they end up with them, they take returns etc. check they switch on then sell them without doing proper checks.
> 
> Search this forum and you will find lots about them.
> 
> Send it back ASAP


 Duly noted! I've contacted them. Thankfully, I paid via PayPal, so shouldn't be any issues getting my money back! Will just go and buy one new!

Thanks!


----------



## Deemo (Jul 10, 2020)

Done some investigation, it's where the drip tray meets the unit, when it purges after a brew, there is no seal, so water is coming out between the tray and the unit.


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

I've had two bambino's from new, both have a small amount of leakage here. I guess it depends how much is coming out.


----------



## AlexR (Jul 16, 2020)

In regards to double wall filters.

Double wall filters good for cases when you dont have a decent grinder handy. They made in mind for ground coffee you get in the shops. they help to retain necessary pressure to make espresso crema. It's a bit fluffy crema but it's better than no crema at all and sour coffee taste you get from single wall ones with bad grinds


----------



## Deemo (Jul 10, 2020)

OK, I've kept the machine. The amount of water "leaking" is minimal now it's been fully cleaned and used a bit.

I've also ordered a single wall, 2 cup basket from China which arrived today and fits beautifully once I took out the plastic tray from the portafilter. Now I need to dial in the espresso to get a decent cup with nice crema.


----------

